# bare back riding



## Paula (Jan 15, 2013)

I read that bare back riding too much can hurt your horses back after a while because in a saddle your weight is distributed more evenly on horses back. Well what if you were on a natural saddle like the ones on this web site Ride Naturally Using a Saddle from The Natural Ride Co. would this have the same effect as a regular saddle?


----------



## DixieKate (Oct 16, 2012)

Maybe it's just me, but that seems like a fancy saddle pad. Do treeless saddles distribute the weight similarly to a saddle with a tree?


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Treeless use specialzed pads to distribute the weight more evenly, as I understand it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

There are several threads but this one is pretty good.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/riding-bareback-detrimental-horses-health-145556/

Bottom line is that bareback is only as good for the horse as the rider is balanced and how well the rider stays out of the horse's mouth.

Then there's "truth"; meaning the rider has to be 120% unbiased about the their true ability to sit a horse in a well-balanced way that doesn't do more harm than good


----------



## jimgreene (Sep 13, 2013)

the saddle itself adds weight, right?


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I've seen a number of gals who thought it was fun to ride bareback. And after 20 miles the horses didn't seem any worse for wear. The girls were usually ready to get off the horse.

I think we went 22 miles this day and these riders had done a ride on each two days prior. This gal wanted to ride like the Indians, leather leggings, mocs and bareback.



My daughter went thru a stage where she wanted to ride bareback everywhere. It lasted for a summer and she has never mentioned every wanting to try it again.

I think as far as the horse goes. How much you weigh is a big factor. A 100lb girl ridding bareback is a lot different than a 220 lbs man.

A neighbor has a bareback pad similar to the ones in your link. I see her out riding in the evenings with that. But she just does a few laps around the fields. Never any long tiring rides.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

It depends on how you're built.

I'm very slender and my seatbones dig into my poor horse's back [and both of them are uncomfortable bareback] so I can't ride bareback for very long. When I had a VERY fat pony I could because he had more than enough "padding" for both of us!

Girls my size with more padding around the booty find it ok.

Mum is over twice my weight, and refuses to ride bareback because her center of gravity is high so it's harder for her to stay on. She likes to have something to grab onto if she has to. She's a good rider but doesn't bounce anymore and broke last time she fell off a horse. Her pony is very quiet BUT is still a breaker and last ride had a few goes at bucking and even a little rear. Do bear in mind these were so pathetic that while I was on bareback [I bounce!] it was absolutely not unseating at all.

A low CG is essential! I have NO chest but fairly wide hips and chunky thighs {proportional to my weight, or rather, lack thereof}, I'd say most of my 110 pounds is in the bottom half of my body.

I just figure if I can't sit on someone's lap for more than 10 minutes without causing them pain, I'm the wrong shape for lots of bareback.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

I used to ride bareback on trail quite a lot. . .maybe six or seven years ago. I'd do a few hours at a time, up and down some decent sized hills and switchbacks and creeks. Great way to develop balance and muscles.

I still like to hop on for shorter stints. . .it's a great reminder of where some of those old muscle groups are that I haven't worked in a while.

(ouch)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Any bareback pad used with attached stirrups has the danger of slipping sideways. Looks like that pad thingy in your link might be more stable but only f you always also use tha chest strap.


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

From what I've read, bareback pads with stirrups can make big pressure points over the horse's shoulders, since you don't have a tree to distribute the weight from the stirrups.

I ride bareback on the trail sometimes, though not usually for more than an hour. I'm pretty slender but my mare is super round and squishy, so we are ok. I have never noticed her develop back soreness. I like the Best Friends bareback pads...they add a bit of stick.


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

I second the Best Friends bareback pad! I just got one and I love it...I would stay away from anything with stirrups attached. It will cause you to slide around a lot and it will put pressure on the horses withers...it doesn't distribute weight like a saddle would.

I ride my horse mainly bareback...neither of my saddles fit him anymore so I don't really have a choice until I find one. But I'm tall and pretty thin and my horse is built fairly well (although he doesn't look it in the awkward angled photo below), minus his back being a tad long, and he doesn't have any back soreness issues. I think he actually prefers riding bareback. I am a "sticky" rider and don't move much at all when I ride...If I do, it is because he startles himself or bunny hops over jumps lol. I don't see any harm in riding bareback consistently if you are a quiet rider and aren't bouncing and sliding around all over your horses back. I always check his back after every ride to see if he has any discomfort, and so far so good!

This is the only picture where you can see my bareback pad...its cheetah! There is a newer version which I originally wanted but the online stores were completely sold out and the one I ordered took over a month to SHIP it so I cancelled the order and got this one instead


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Shellybean, can I just say you two are really cute together!  

I knew someone who got that bareback pad with stirrups thing and after a few rides the horses shoulders were sore. I'm pretty slender so I always worried about giving my horse a sore back from my seat bones, but I check all the time and no issues. 

Personally when I'm out on the trail I like to have something I can hang a bag from that has my emergency stuff because I hear just too many bad stories these days about trail accidents.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

I ride bareback if it raining and we want to ride we jump on bareback. Bareback is easier any way no saddling up just put on bridle and go.


----------



## EquiiAlex (Sep 28, 2013)

I've heard that too. But I guess it can be okay, unless you're too bouncy on their back.


----------



## kerrodclan (Jul 16, 2013)

Went bareback riding today (forgot girth gah) however was good to do if only once in a while.Reminds you of where those other muscles are haha.Did it with waterproof trousers on too ,yikes,lucky I've got an exceptional horse.I find bareback riding great for aides and feel more secure.


----------

